# pic of brute face lift and some action pics



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

looks good


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice. love the paint job.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Bad azz!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

ty camera made it look kind of purple but the purple is a gray color fading into the black


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

look great


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

looks good! thats a HL front bumper right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice how do those crush loks trail ride????


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

jbadon said:


> View attachment 2266
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267
> ...



Looking good bro, where are yall riding? I'm looking for something like that to go ride next time I'm down there. :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Me Likey!!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

sry havent been on in a while yea that is a hl front bumper. and the crushloks are really not as bad as i would have thought if u out alot of air in them (they dont roll as bad). and thank yall for the replys wanna get a bigger lift just dont want to spend the $


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thinkin about getting me some crush loks..


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i guess they have their good and their bad one good is that if u have nail in ur tire just let all the air out of the rest and roll it:rockn:


----------

